# bsdinstall - disable debug



## tOsYZYny (Nov 17, 2022)

I have bsdinstall scripts I use to setup a complete running system and I've wondered for a long time how to stop it from printing all the debug output to the console?

I have tried setting debug in my script:

```
debug=0
debug=NO
unset debug
```


Each iteration by itself did not change anything.


----------



## smithi (Nov 17, 2022)

bsdinstall(8)
/ options


----------



## tOsYZYny (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks - so, if I provide -D <file> all output will be redirected to that?

/usr/libexec/bsdconfig/USAGE


> OPTIONS:
> -d         Provide lots of debugging info on standard-out when running.
> -D file    Send debugging info to file. If file begins with a plus-sign
> debug info is sent to both standard-out and file (minus the
> leading plus).


----------



## tOsYZYny (Nov 17, 2022)

I just tried -D /tmp/bsdinstall.log and debugFile=/tmp/bsdinstall.log.

While output is written there, it is also written to stdout .  I guess I can redirect stdout to /dev/null, but was hoping for a cleaner way.


----------



## smithi (Nov 18, 2022)

tOsYZYny said:


> Thanks - so, if I provide -D <file> all output will be redirected to that?
> 
> /usr/libexec/bsdconfig/USAGE



No, that's for bsdconfig(8), not bsdinstall.  The two are related and share some code but are not the same.

`bsdconfig -D somefile` generates lots of logging to somefile, but nothing to stdout.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh, ok, that explains why it wrote to the file, but also continued to write to stdout.  Hmm, I need to dig more through /usr/share/bsdconfig, /usr/libexec/bsdconfig, /usr/libexec/bsdinstall.


----------



## smithi (Nov 18, 2022)

tOsYZYny said:


> I just tried -D /tmp/bsdinstall.log and debugFile=/tmp/bsdinstall.log.



Where did you get 'debugFile' from?  The default logfile is /tmp/bsdinstall_log, default path in $BSDINSTALL_LOG



tOsYZYny said:


> While output is written there, it is also written to stdout .  I guess I can redirect stdout to /dev/null, but was hoping for a cleaner way.



Nothing 'unclean' about "somecommand >/dev/null"

Can you show the whole command you used?  Which target/s?  Example script/s?

Unless you're actually using bsdconfig, just concentrate on bsdinstall, I suggest.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Nov 18, 2022)

Ok, I will give it a go in the morning.  I have wrapper scripts which call bsdinstall with a generated script.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Dec 2, 2022)

Upon invoking



> bsdinstall script.custom installscript



debug is set to 1, so at the beginning of my script.custom, I unset debug and poof, no more debug messages .   I will have to dig more in bsdinstall as to why it is setting debug to 1.

In addition, I'd like to hide the dialogs, so I tried this subsequently, to no avail:


> no_confirm=1
> USE_DIALOG=0



The dialogs are still shown, it is an improvement over what I had, but still not where I want to be.


----------

